# Glam Soup Episode 10 Sunday June 22nd @ 9 PM CST!



## Janice (Jun 21, 2008)

*FEATURED GUEST* Michelle, Editor @ All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource​
Michelle from the Nail Polish Resource, All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource will be joining the J Trifecta on this weeks episode of Glam Soup! Michelle is a pioneer in her niche and one of the leading go to guides for new and upcoming lines from major polish brands. Ask her your burning questions, or listen to her cuteness this week on Glam Soup! Asking Michelle or any of the J's is as easy as picking up your phone and dialing 646.200.3656, we look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks to you, Glam Soup is a featured show on Blog Talk Radio. You can watch Janice live during the show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Michelle is the first in a series of blogger spots on the show, we're really excited to have her on!

*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG I LOVE All Laquered Up! Great website!


----------



## CincyFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy giant picture of me!  LOL  I look forward to chatting with the Triple Js and all your listeners.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 22, 2008)

you are a superstar michelle!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------

